# case post area/EBAY TRACTOR



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Not much people goin in the allis forum i found out. LoL
ya'll should go bid on my Case DC4 on EBAY-its not sellin really well. the pic on ebay is horrible if you want more i got more but the flash was not on at a darker time of the evening so it looks more greasy then it is.LOL SO GO BID ALREADY and winning bidder i can hold the tractor as long as you need to to pick it up SO GO BID FOR MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT OKbirthdaywi :caker:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I thought about bidding on it as it's not all that bad of condition. The problem is that I'm bidding on a much bigger tractor in the opposite direction. I never can seem to find more than one tractor in one spot. If I get this one I may have to mount my bed on the hood of this one.      .

Any way's are you getting any inquiries on your DC-4. Sometimes I make contacts and work things out with buy after auction is over.
caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

actually somebody did ask me if they bought it could they store it at my house till they came at a later time. I said sure it is ok Wich it is ok. I have no problem with it sitting in the barn awhile longer. I dont knowi thought the DC4 was more uncommon because they were westerners. but i also tried searching for it myself like typin in on ebay Case tractor or DC case and closely get to the name. you know what i mean but i could find dc3 dc case sc but i never saw mine the only way i saw mine was if i typed in Case DC4 so i think i should have put tractor in the title to better put it out in the open...ohwellllll...... If it sells it sells i would be a bit dissipointed if it sells for 600 bucks but you gotta role with the punches! you cant always win.LOL but i said if i have to i will sell it there i could go with 600, but thats ebay, But what makes me most dissapointed is that my neighbor has a pull type blade with the ttwo big lowering wheels and the blade. It works pretty good but he is selling that for 850! thats more then what my Case is goin for on ebay. But that family prices things tooo high lol wellll i should get goin. -Paul


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

If your gonna sell something you gotta do a better job of advertising and make it easier for buyers to see whatcha got for-sale so I am putting this easy access addy out for the arty: to see.
---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45012&item=3821915927&rd=1


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

John,
Thanks for posting the link for easy access. Another thing I like to see is lots of good quality pictures. 

Paul,
Since you do have one bid it may be the start for it. I was bidding on another tractor and I had the high bid for a long time, it did get going at the end. Hopefully it will encourage another person to bid on it.
caseman-d


----------

